# fianlly i can see my tax now!



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

log in and check! i got my taxes...fianally


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Are you sure that it's yours and not some guy's from FL?


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

ea its mine...they make u enter ur last 4 digit social..and i see my name


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Got mine too! Now I have to check their Uber math as it's overstated by $8,000.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> log in and check! i got my taxes...fianally


I got mine today too!

Will I have to pay a lot of $15,784.00 ??
What expensive s can i deduct again? I know this has been answered already, but I forgot.
they only have the miles on trips, how about going to pick-ups?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Haha

I got $4 k from uber 

Self employment ended up owing $350

Federal another $500 ....this was on $2500 net.

Good luck

Yes back out all miles even dead. I had 2600 miles deducted from the $4k. For folks claiming these huge losses ....i don't see how unless they waste tons of miles driving then they are killing their cars when more and using more gas $. In the end tax man and uber get you.

Uber on...this is a minimum wage gig you kill and risk your car with.

Btw I may still drive a bit but this time keep my spreadsheet as I go so I back out self employment and some federal % to know how much I really make after expenses. Only then if it is truly as bad as I think it is may hang up the keys foe good.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I got mine today too!
> 
> Will I have to pay a lot of $15,784.00 ??
> What expensive s can i deduct again? I know this has been answered already, but I forgot.
> they only have the miles on trips, how about going to pick-ups?


Read through the other tax threads, as most everything you are asking and need to know is covered. Pay special attention to StarzkyCPA, UberTaxPro and uberpissed postings.
For starters, the $15,784 may be gross, including Uber's 20%, along with the SRF fees. You subtract those amounts to determine the net pay you received. Check it against your bank deposits. All your business related miles are deductible, but you need a mileage log to claim them, especially the dead miles Uber doesn't track.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I got mine today too!
> 
> Will I have to pay a lot of $15,784.00 ??
> What expensive s can i deduct again? I know this has been answered already, but I forgot.
> they only have the miles on trips, how about going to pick-ups?


What expensive s can i deduct again? You can deduct the cost of having someone do it for you!


----------

